# Das 100.000ste Thema :-))



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

Weil ich gerade gesehen habe, dass der Counter auf 99.999 steht, habe ich hiermit schnell das 100.000ste Thema im Forum vom Anglerboard eröffnet.


----------



## Toffee (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Thomas *:m*

Jetzt hast du ja schon 5 mal genullt * prost*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

das wird nit billig!!! ich nehm ein pils#6 bevor es ein norwegischer scheriff kassiert |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



> das wird nit billig!!!


Nix gibbets.
Bin Schwabe!
)

Nehme aber gerne kastenweise Bier als Glückwunsch entgegen, die spendiere ich dann alle beim jährlichen Anglerboardtreffen am Edersee ))


----------



## FeliXius (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



> Themen: 100.000,                 Beiträge: 1.633.602,                 Mitglieder: 33.288


das macht durchschnittlich 3 themen und 49 beiträge pro Mitglied


bin also von den Beiträgen her schon fast ein doppeltes mitglied


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## HD4ever (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil ich gerade gesehen habe, dass der Counter auf 99.999 steht, habe ich hiermit schnell das 100.000ste Thema im Forum vom Anglerboard eröffnet.




hör doch auf ....
hast du bestimmt schon wochenlang drauf gelauert ... :m
|schild-g an dich und das AB #6


----------



## FeliXius (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

hat bestimmt ein programm geschrieben das die themenanzahl kontrolliert und dann bei 99999 automatisch ein thema erstellt mit festgelegtem text^^


----------



## Nordangler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Nix da Leuchtsirene hat er übern PC hängen, damit er rechtzeitig ist.

Der olle Schwabe.

Trotzdem meinen Glückwunsch und immer weiter so.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



> hat bestimmt ein programm geschrieben das die themenanzahl kontrolliert und dann bei 99999 automatisch ein thema erstellt mit festgelegtem text^^


Find ich klasse, dass ihr meine Computerfähigkeiten so hoch einschätzt )

Da ich aber gerade mal das Ding mit den Standardfunktionen bedienen kann, wars nicht so :-((

Hätte ich aber, wenn ich richtig computern könnte ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

PS:
Noch ne schöne Zahl:
Gestern wurden das erste Mal an einem Tag mehr als 2.000 Beiträge verfasst (und dann gleich richtig mit 2.157).

Bis dahin stand der "Rekord" wochenlang bei knapp unter 2.000...


----------



## j4ni (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Fxxziexxr (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Na Thomas,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 100.000sten Thema. Das hast Du ja gut hinbekommen. Und hierzu 



> Nix gibbets.
> Bin Schwabe!
> )


kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Wegen so ´ner Sache, wie mit dem 100.000sten Thema und dem dazugehörigen Eintrag in die Geschichtsbücher des AB´, muß man ja nicht gleich die ganze Republik freihalten.
Aber wie sieht´s denn da mit schwäbischen Urgesteinen und Exilschwaben|stolz: usw. aus.?   Da würd´s ja wenigstens im Ländle bleiben. Da gibt´s doch so leckeres  wie Dinkelacker, Schwabenbräu, Stuttgarter Hofbräu..#g Prosit.............
Ond ebbas ned zomm vergessa : A schees Viertele geschlotzt.....

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Naja, muss zugeben dass ich beim Bier eher nordeutschen Geschmack habe (Pils, je herber desto lieber).

Ansonsten:


> A schees Viertele geschlotzt.....


Eben -))))


----------



## djoerni (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

glückwunsch thomas! auf die nächsten 100000!:vik:


----------



## theactor (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

HI,



			
				Herb9904 schrieb:
			
		

> muss zugeben dass ich beim Bier eher nordeutschen Geschmack habe (Pils, je herber desto lieber).



Was'n hier los? Eine nordische Verknüpfung mit positivem Unterton?!! 
Darauf stoßen wir dann mal mit einem :lJEVER:l an! :m

|wavey:J-tor


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Jever war mal gut, seit die auch zu den großen Kozernen gehören, ist auch Jever geschmacksmäßig leider austauschbar geworden:-(((

Mein momentaner Liebling ist (noch) das Flensburger, bin aber gerne bereit zum testen neuer, herber Pilse ))


----------



## brandungsteufel (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Das ist mal ne Marke, da träumen andere Boards von.

Glückwunsch!


----------



## theactor (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

HI,

let's hit it! #6
Selbst "kommerzialisiert" trifft J immer noch meinen tiefherben P-Geschmack; bin aber offen für alles even-herbere |bigeyes

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Moin,

na dann hat es sich ja doch noch gelohnt, dass der Schwob seit vier Tagen ohne Unterbrechung eingeloggt den Counter fixiert hat 

Flens ist okai - aber bitte aus den Anfang/Mitte der 80er erschienenen großen Buddeln #6

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

mach(t) mal so weiter! Glühstrumpf!


----------



## Steinadler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

|schild-g so muss es weiter gehn dann hängt bald noch eine 0 dran


----------



## BSZocher (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Noch ne schöne Zahl:
> Gestern wurden das erste Mal an einem Tag mehr als 2.000 Beiträge verfasst (und dann gleich richtig mit 2.157).
> 
> Bis dahin stand der "Rekord" wochenlang bei knapp unter 2.000...



Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum NULLEN |supergri
Zweitens:
Hättes du den kleinen NorgeTrööt nicht so schnell "Geschlosst" wär noch mehr dazugekommen :m 

Da war noch Klärungsbedarf hinsichtlich der Steinmenge #6  ......jehova jehova....

Saubere Arbeit hier: Auf weitere 100.000de |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Ihr könnt ja mal abschätzen, wann wir den 2.000.000sten Beitrag erreichen (bei momentan ca. 1.500/täglich/Schnitt) und das 50.000ste Mitglied (bei momentan so ca. 75/Tag/Schnitt).....

))


----------



## FPB (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

glückwunsch zu den 100.000

aber jetzt gleich auf 2 Mille schätzen|kopfkrat, wo ist mein holsten #6
da muss ich erst mal überschlagsrechnen wieder nachschlagen.

gruß
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

100.000 = Themen
2 Mio. = Beiträge ))


----------



## FPB (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

und grob überschlägig sage ich mal: am 06.01.2008 haben wir die 2mille beiträge

gruß


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja mal abschätzen, wann wir den 2.000.000sten Beitrag erreichen (bei momentan ca. 1.500/täglich/Schnitt) und das 50.000ste Mitglied (bei momentan so ca. 75/Tag/Schnitt).....
> 
> ))


Schätze mal die 2 Millionen auf mitte April 2008|supergri


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> Na Thomas,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 100.000sten Thema. Das hast Du ja gut hinbekommen. Und hierzu
> 
> ...


 
fozziebier du schnorrer! :q:q:q

p.s.: wenn schon schwäbisches bier, dann tannenzäpfle *anmerk*


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> fozziebier du schnorrer! :q:q:q
> 
> p.s.: wenn schon schwäbisches bier, dann tannenzäpfle *anmerk*


jaaa da würde ich sogar in meine alte Heimat ziehen für


----------



## Fxxziexxr (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Gut, ich gebe Euch recht, das Tannenzäpfle schmeckt richtig süffig....hicks :#2:hicks:#2:hicks:#2:.

An das Bier hier im Norden hat man sich ja halbwegs gewöhnt, Flens schmeckt ganz gut, aber zum Bier im Süden fehlen noch Welten...........

He Schrauber78,

was heißt hier "Du Schnorrer"? Wenn sich so ein Schwabe wie Thomas9904 schon mal mit dem Gedanken beschäftigen muss,
hier einen für das 100000ste auszugeben, auch wenn er durch Dich da ein bißchen angestoßen wurde :q, muß man die Gelegenheit beim Schopf packen. Wenn irgendwo die Chance besteht, von ´nem Schwaben einen ausgegeben zu bekommen, gibt´s keinen Skrupel und kein Halten mehr....#6

Auch wenn´s erfolglos war|gr: 





> Nix gibbets.
> Bin Schwabe!
> )


|gr:, immerhin wurde es versucht .


Greets
Fozzie


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jever war mal gut, seit die auch zu den großen Kozernen gehören, ist auch Jever geschmacksmäßig leider austauschbar geworden:-(((
> 
> Mein momentaner Liebling ist (noch) das Flensburger, bin aber gerne bereit zum testen neuer, herber Pilse ))



auch meinerseits glückwunsch zur 100000

und probier mal lübzer urkraft schönes herbes mit satten 6%  aus der weißen flasche iss neu und absolut süffig #6#6#6

greez
andy


----------



## Fxxziexxr (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

@andy0209

Lübzer Urkraft mit 6%, schöner herber Geschmack ?
Das ist locker zu toppen........
Wenn schon ein etwas anderes Bier aus dem Norden, dann
Rostocker "Freibeuter". Ein schön malziges Dunkelbier. Habe das im Mai, als ich Urlaub auf der Insel Poel machte, das erste mal getrunken. Da schnalzt Du echt mit der Zunge. Ein herrliches
Doppelbock-Bier mit *9%* Alkohol. So abends im Garten den herrlichen Tag ausklingen  lassen, und dabei  so ´ne schöne halb-Liter-Flasche...... Ach ja, war das herrlich #6

Greets
Foozie


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> @andy0209
> 
> Lübzer Urkraft mit 6%, schöner herber Geschmack ?
> Das ist locker zu toppen........
> ...


Und so schön ermüdend:vik:


----------



## Fxxziexxr (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Mario,

kennst Du das "Freibeuter" ? Soweit ich mich erinnere, gibt´s
das ja bei Dir in der Ecke.

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> Mario,
> 
> kennst Du das "Freibeuter" ? Soweit ich mich erinnere, gibt´s
> das ja bei Dir in der Ecke.
> ...


Nee kenn ich leider nicht, bin ja noch nicht kange in Berlin, bn ein Exilbadener:vik:


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

.....ist ja auch rostocker....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> @andy0209
> 
> Lübzer Urkraft mit 6%, schöner herber Geschmack ?
> Das ist locker zu toppen........
> ...



sorry ich dachte wir sprechen von pilz |bigeyes dat iss natürlich nich mitten legger doppelbock zu vergleichen.leider weis ich den namen nicht mehr ,war letztens im scandinaviapark und hab mir da 2 legger bierchen mit 13 % mitgenommen keramikflaschen mit bügel ,dat war herb kann ich nur sagen|uhoh: müßt ihr mal gucken wenn ihr da seid steht bei den schluckregalen kostenpunkt 6,95 europas die sich echt mal lohnen:m


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sorry ich dachte wir sprechen von pilz |bigeyes dat iss natürlich nich mitten legger doppelbock zu vergleichen.leider weis ich den namen nicht mehr ,war letztens im scandinaviapark und hab mir da 2 legger bierchen mit 13 % mitgenommen keramikflaschen mit bügel ,dat war herb kann ich nur sagen|uhoh: müßt ihr mal gucken wenn ihr da seid steht bei den schluckregalen kostenpunkt 6,95 europas die sich echt mal lohnen:m


Leute kann Euch nur empfehlen versucht mal Ulmer Maibock, gibts leider nur Regional in der Gegend zwischen Offenburg und Karlsruhe soweit ich weiss aber das ist sowas von genial:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Ist ja aber alles in letzter Zeit hier|offtopic :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fxxziexxr (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

He Mario,
wieso ist hier in letzter Zeit alles |offtopic ?
Also ich find´s nicht OT.
Und zwar aus folgendem Grund. Schließlich sind wir ja nur auf das Thema Bier gekommen, weil Thomas zum 100.000sten das selbige nicht als kleine Runde ausgeben wollte. Wenn wir uns dann hier schon nicht in flüssiger Form mit dem Thema Bier beschäftigen können, müssen wir´s halt in schriftlicher Form machen :q:vik::q......

Man könnte es ja zumindest virtuell ändern, aber willst Du da dem Admin auf die Füße treten ? Du weißt ja, "Südländer" können da sehr impulsiv werden|splat2:.    |supergri|supergri

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> He Mario,
> wieso ist hier in letzter Zeit alles |offtopic ?
> Also ich find´s nicht OT.
> Und zwar aus folgendem Grund. Schließlich sind wir ja nur auf das Thema Bier gekommen, weil Thomas zum 100.000sten das selbige nicht als kleine Runde ausgeben wollte. Wenn wir uns dann hier schon nicht in flüssiger Form mit dem Thema Bier beschäftigen können, müssen wir´s halt in schriftlicher Form machen :q:vik::q......
> ...


Nee Fozzie, ich würde nie nem Admin (und schon gar nicht Thomas oder war da mal was#h) auf die Füße treten, dann lass uns lieber übers Bier dis:vik:kutieren


----------



## Fxxziexxr (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Ich war letztes Jahr über´s Wochenende in Berlin. 
Ich bin da abends in ´ner urigen Gaststätte gelandet, richtig gemütlich für ein Bierchen.

Kennst Du die *StäV* ( Ständige Vertretung ) ? Ist am Schiffbauer Damm, genau gegenüber dem Bahnhof Friedrichstraße. 
Die StäV ist ´ne richtig urige Politkneipe.

http://www.staev.de/staev-berlin/index-berlin.html

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Mario563 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Ich kenne sie nochnicht Fozzie aber ich werde sie bald kennenlernen:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

...ein neuer kneipen und bier threat...juhu.....


----------



## @dr! (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

ich mein ich könnte ja jetzt auch hier das ab beglückwünschen aber ich will ja kein nachmacher sein und mir hier ein posting mehr im counter holen :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q





























































































































































kleiner gack am rande :vik: 

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

natürlich auch von mir =)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Wir müssen, glaube ich, mal nen AB - Biertest machen ))


----------



## Fxxziexxr (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Na Thomas,

das ist doch ein Wort. Hat ja auch lange gedauert, bis 
da ein Kommentar von Dir zu unseren Bierpostings kam |supergri|supergri.

Wie heißt es : "steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein"

Nachdem Du ja geschrieben hast, dass Dir das "Flensburger" eher
zusagt als das schwäbische Gebräu, hatte ich mir schon was überlegt.
Ich dachte, wenn ich demnächst mal ins Ländle fahre, pack ich ´ne Kiste Flensburger ein. Wenn ich dann auf der A81 gen Süden fahre, gehe ich bei Ilsfeld mal in die Eisen, ändere für 5km die Richtung, mache einen kleinen Abstecher und stell Dir die Kiste vor die Tür.

Tja, dann habe ich im Magazin den Bericht über den Forellensee Norderhackstedt gelesen.  Irgendwie bist Du  anscheinend öfters im Norden als ich im Süden. 
Da wirst Du dann wahrscheinlich auch keine Nachschubprobleme haben. Falls doch, dann gib mal Bescheid:m.

Aber, beim AB-Biertest kümmere ich mich um die Testproben aus dem Norden #6

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

Der Norden is schon ok - wenn nur die Nordeutschen nicht wären (kleiner Insider zwischen Theactor und mir ))

Ich weiss ja nicht wie oft Du gen Süden fährst, kannst ja mal durchklingeln, wenn Du wieder mal in zivilisiertere Gegenden kommst )))


----------



## slowhand (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> Gut, ich gebe Euch recht, das Tannenzäpfle schmeckt richtig süffig...



Das muß sogar ich als alter Westfale und Sturrkopf zugeben...#g
Und von mir auch|schild-gzum 100.000 Thema!!! Hut ab!


----------



## slowhand (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir müssen, glaube ich, mal nen AB - Biertest machen ))


Alle Versuchsobjekte an mich!!!


----------



## Fxxziexxr (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

@Thomas9904

Gut, das gilt. Denke mal, dass ich August/September garantiert den Weg nach Stuttgart antreten werde.

@slowhand

So so, alle Versuchsobjekte an Dich ? 
Ha, da darf ich doch mal *Schrauber78* zitieren :



> du schnorrer!


:q#d:q

Gibt´s bei Euch in Westfalen nichts vernünftiges zu Trinken:q,
oder woher kommt Dein zuspruch zum "Tannenzäpfle" und das rege Interesse an meinen *Versuchsobjekten *?

Greets#h
Fozzie


----------



## slowhand (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Das 100.000ste Thema )*

@Fozziebär:

Klar haben wir hier leckeres Bier, aber Tannenzäpfle ist auch gut... Und Versuchsobjekte dieser Art sind immer interessant! Naja, zumindest am Wochenende.


----------

